# Regiment



## jeng3232 (May 9, 2009)

So ive been trying to get to Regiment every since i was a private.. Ill be PCSing to ft benning for airborne school and RIP as soon as my deployment is over!Got my CIB EIB .I have quite a bit of combat experience as a fire team leader and Im on my 2nd deployment to Iraq.  I was a team leader in Baghdad for 15 months in 06-07 during the surge. Done countless numbers of raids, ops , patrols.I def know what its like to be in the fight.Im very motivated and ready to see what Regiment has to offer. Im already tabbed.. So i was just kinda wondering from the bat boys how much shit im gonna get showing up to Regiment as an E5! Im willing to take what ever they throw at me because no matter where you go the new guy always gets shit on! So was just kinda looking for some advice or whatever I can getfrom the Bat boys.


----------



## jds (May 9, 2009)

Get up to speed fast, dont get ass hurt over the import shit.
no other Unit is like Battalion, I mean Regiment


----------



## lancero (May 9, 2009)

You *will* catch a lot of shit for being an import, but once they see you know what you are doing, it will go away.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 9, 2009)

Lancero's on the money... Just use your experience but don't ramble on about "when you were in the" because that'll probably just get you choked out when someone's finally tired of it.


----------



## Tyrant (May 10, 2009)

Keep your eyes and ears open, keep your mouth shut no matter what you think you can offer. Be a fly on the wall for the first few months there. 
Be a physical stud, never fall out of anything, ever. Have a sense of humor. Dont take anything personal.

Dont get butt hurt when someone tells you that your combat time in wherever you came from doesn't count for shit. Most of the time they dont mean it, they just want to see how you're gonna react. 

Dont ever forget where you came from. Remember the sacrifices it took to get you into BN. Use those experiences to coach, teach, mentor younger guys.

There will come a time, if you're doing it right, when the import jokes will stop and they will start asking questions on how you did it where you came from. Thats when its time to put on your leader hat and offer a little insight on how to handle certain situations.

Never be afraid to say, I've never done this before or I dont know how to do this. I've seen more imports get into trouble by jumping right into a training evolution and not telling someone they've never done this before because they were afraid of losing face and ended up getting themselves or one of their guys fucked up because they were too afraid to say, I dont know how to do this.
Aw fuck I'm rambling......
You'll be fine. Have fun.:2c:


----------



## Florida173 (May 10, 2009)

your going to ROP as an e5 right?


----------



## jds (May 10, 2009)

ROP is E-6 and up.


----------



## jeng3232 (May 10, 2009)

naw ill be going to Rip my PSG was gonna send me to the E6 board but I told him I dont want to go to bat as an E6 because alot of the shit bat doesn ive never done before so i think it would be best for me to show up as an  E5 because Ill have more to offer as a team leader. Im not here for  the money or rank anyways that shit will come when it comes!


----------



## jds (May 10, 2009)

Good attitude, you should do fine.


----------



## Florida173 (May 10, 2009)

jds said:


> ROP is E-6 and up.




Cool.. When they change that?  Back when I went to RIP it was only E4 and below, tabbed or not.


----------



## jds (May 10, 2009)

Really not sure when they changed it, maybe one of the modern Ragnars can shed some light.


----------



## Looon (May 10, 2009)

I saw more than one tabbed NCO come to Batt from the big Army....and fall flat on their face.

Just know that it is totally different.

DO NOT try to be a dick and fuck with privates. PFC's may know as much or more than you do. THAT is a no shitter.


----------



## Tyrant (May 10, 2009)

It changed a few years ago.


----------



## Typhoon (May 10, 2009)

> Never be afraid to say, I've never done this before or I don't know how to do this.


Excellent advice in any endeavor.

Best wishes with RIP, jeng. 

Oh, and good on you for not giving up on your dream until it came true for you, jeng!


----------

